# 90 Gallon



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

what kind of filter should i get for a 90 gallon fish tank prefereably with out spending alot of money!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

It would depend on the fish you want to keep, amount if water changes you want to do and whether you want internal or external. Something like an XP3 would work. It also depends on what you consider a lot of money.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> It would depend on the fish you want to keep, amount if water changes you want to do and whether you want internal or external. Something like an XP3 would work. It also depends on what you consider a lot of money.


X2 !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The cheapest way to go is two AC110's. Noisier, brutal, but effective.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

xp3 is the best bang for your buck


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

The XP3 is an excellent filter with plenty of room for customizable filteration media that you can adjust for your needs. Never undersize your filter as it'll cause issues in the long run and you'll eventually end up upgrading in the end. The Rena Filstar xp line are known to be the best for cost in the canister filters. Some will recommend an eheim, but they definately don't qualify as cheap 

I know you asked about filteration, but i'll come right out and say it, Use the stocking calculator before buying your fish. Once you know your filter and tank size, it'll tell you just how many fish you can stock your tank with. it is stickied in the freshwater section.

I'll also strongly advise against impulse buys for fish, go to the store, look at the fish there, and decide which types you'll want, then go home and look to see if they are compatible with the type of tank you want.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

RENA XP3 all the way logan  hahaha...


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

well ive been looking at used canister filters but then again i dont know what kinda of fish they had let alone if those fish had any parasites or diseases, i looked in the store at some EHEiM and one of those is going to cost me almost 300 bucks!!!!!thats Friken crazy out of my price range!!! as for spending my price range is around 125$ and as for fish ive had my sites on some tiger barbs..neons, gouramis..maybe ONE bala shark but ive seen them get a little to big so maybe not...also some small plecos


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Look for a used filter on this board I picked up most of my equipment on here (fx5 for $150). I bought three AC110's when KE used to sell the for $45. I would say if you can find a fluval plus 4 and an AC110 it would be fine for your current tank. You should pay about $80 for the both of them. but you can pick up the XP 3 used for about the same amount. The AC110 has awsome turnover rate and you have the benifet of having some redundany with 2 filters.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be careful putting neons and gouramis with barbs. Maybe in a 90 it will be ok but the barbs are very aggressive and your neons would make a quick snack for them. Plus, they are fin nippers so they will harass the gourami.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

target said:


> I'd be careful putting neons and gouramis with barbs. Maybe in a 90 it will be ok but the barbs are very aggressive and your neons would make a quick snack for them. Plus, they are fin nippers so they will harass the gourami.


Very true, i've had problems with Tiger barbs nipping the fins of all the others, and they gang up on the the fish too so your slow movers dont have a chance. The gouramai might be ok becasue they're pretty aggressive, but like he said, the neons won't last a day. 
Also if you get bala's, get more than one, at least two, they are a social fish that like to be in groups. Your 90 gal would house a bala comfortably for quite a while before he outgrows it.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

xp 3 all the way (unless you want to spring for the xp 4?)
King Ed has the best prices I found on xp filstars
Perhaps a ac110 for surface agitation also.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

xp4 is not that much of an upgrae from the xp3, been running my xp3 for 2 years now and I've had no problems. And I have what's in my title for fish so it's all good  just get a power head sometime.


----------

